# Getting started, looking to add weight but increase fitness. Also, when to weigh?



## jgrabham (Apr 17, 2010)

Okay, I wanna gain weight for hockey, spent a lot of time the last couple of weeks in the gym and reading up, and I think I know what I need to do with weight training. Problem is my fitness isn't great, and I do wanna work on it, but obviously that's burning more calories, is it good to be somewhere in the middle, just some moderate cardio?

Also as I'm unemployed at the moment, I can't really afford powders (I just keep eating my way through my Mums kitchen!), what cheap foods do you all recommend? Even eggs are so expensive from a supermarket!!

When should I be weighing myself? I just weighed myself at 170lbs, highest I've ever been, but I've been eating all day. Two days ago there wasn't much food in the house and I was only 160!! On a normal day, at the gym rather than at the end of the day at home, I'm usually about 164ish, so should I go with that? (I'm 5'10/5'11ish by the way).

Thanks in advance all!


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

You can still gain weight while increasing fitness it just means eating more calories, for example if your daily allowance is 2500 you may be eating 3000 to gain weight but if you are burning off 500 doing cardio you are going to need another 500 to replace. I would think hockey alone would help with your fitness but outside of that interval or fartlek training would work well.

Weigh yourself first thing in the morning before eating.

Eggs are cheap! I guess it depends which supermarket you go to, also things like tuna and milk... you don't need protein powders but they can actually work out cheaper per gram of protein.

Good luck


----------



## jgrabham (Apr 17, 2010)

Scan said:


> You can still gain weight while increasing fitness it just means eating more calories, for example if your daily allowance is 2500 you may be eating 3000 to gain weight but if you are burning off 500 doing cardio you are going to need another 500 to replace. I would think hockey alone would help with your fitness but outside of that interval or fartlek training would work well.
> 
> Weigh yourself first thing in the morning before eating.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Hockey training is once a week for an hour, sometimes two; it's great for fitness, but not often enough.

I had no idea milk contained much protein, I drink a couple of pints a day as it is, and eat quite a lot of cheese so that'll help a bit hopefully.

I'll keep what you said in mind.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Milk Has protein but you will have to drink bucket loads.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

If I remember rightly whole, semi and skimmed milk all contain very similar amounts of Protein - about 3g per 100ml's so for 1 pint you are looking at 17/18g of Protein.


----------



## Del Boy (Apr 30, 2010)

just noticed how similar phill an london1976 photos are!!! ok now :focus:


----------



## sophia99 (Jun 14, 2010)

Not all exercises are the same. So without knowing what type of exercise you're doing, how much and how often and how long you've been doing it, it's hard to speculate as to why you might be gaining weight. Keep in mind, too, that body weight fluctuates by as much as three to five pounds daily. Try to you this guide Slim In 6.


----------



## manas (Dec 22, 2009)

i live on icelands frozen chicken breasts, porridge, rice and pasta, jus started a new supplement called hard mass, tis very good !


----------

